
Genome complexity puts origin of life 9.7B years ago - nine_k
http://science.slashdot.org/story/13/04/16/1740254/moores-law-and-the-origin-of-life
======
fernly
P.Z.Myers criticized this rather severely[0] a couple days back. "They
cherrypicked their data points. They didn’t include lungfish, ferns, onions,
or some protists because that would totally undermine their premise; those are
contemporary organisms with much larger genomes than mammals’, and their
shallow, stupid exercise in curve-fitting would have flopped miserably. It’s a
great example of garbage in, garbage out."

[0][http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/04/18/graaarh-
ph...](http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/04/18/graaarh-physicists-
biologists/)

------
pg
The striking thing about this prediction if true is that it didn't evolve on
the Earth.

~~~
jeremyswank
Either that, or our methods for dating geological strata are flawed.

~~~
rimantas
Or that article is simply crap as pointed in the top comment.

~~~
jeremyswank
Indeed, also possible.

------
juskrey
Origin of life may be anywhere, but this particular paper is pseudoscientific
bullshit.

------
lutusp
This thesis obviously relies on some _ad hoc_ assumptions about mutation rate
and species diversity. Higher mutation rates and more species running in
parallel equals shorter evolution time.

This is pure conjecture masquerading as science.

------
stretchwithme
Its almost as absurd as thinking Moore's Law will last forever.

------
ansman
s/M/B/g

~~~
stretchwithme
So, Boore's Law?

~~~
stretchwithme
Yeah, you want to down vote an attempt at deciphering someone's meaning.

